
The Disgraceful Lowlands of Writing: On Kafka - lermontov
http://www.openlettersmonthly.com/the-disgraceful-lowlands-of-writing/
======
techer
A good read, thanks.

------
aurelianito
Am I the only one who expected an opinionated article about kafka (the
streaming library) and its problems regarding write performance/durability?

I am not saying the library has this problems, just that the title of this
article is perfect for that kind of article.

~~~
arry
Yes, you're the only one. When an article is about Kafka, it's about Kafka.
When it's about the streaming library, it's going to be about Kafka the
streaming library, and no need to pollute the comment thread with glib remarks
about Kafka the streaming library when the article is about Kafka.

~~~
dang
Aw, that's a bit harsh. It's true that all the Kafkas are welcome here in
their own right.

